# What is the most unique looking freshwater fish?



## giarc721 (Nov 28, 2006)

i am very bored and was looking around the internet at different fish. I am obsessed with lionfish but i do not have the money to start a saltwater tank. So my question to you is what is the most unique and cool looking freshwater fish that could perhaps either resemble a lionfish, or take my obsession away from a lionfish?


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

Arowana


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

I've said this before on somebody elses post, but a really bristely-ancistrus would look really interesting and pretty!


----------



## GW (May 25, 2007)

8) Got You Covered 8) 
*ButterFly Fish*








http://www.elmersaquarium.com/10butterflyfish.htm


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

GW said:


> 8) Got You Covered 8)
> *ButterFly Fish*
> 
> 
> ...


My vote as well. I keep tossing around the idea of getting one as my LFS has had some for a while.


----------



## squiggles1 (Jan 29, 2007)

there are fw rays, tea cup rays but they get a fairly big size.


----------



## Firebelly girrl (Feb 7, 2007)

Daz said:


> Arowana



I second the Arowana :lol:


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

Firebelly girrl said:


> Daz said:
> 
> 
> > Arowana
> ...


IF you have the space there a big ole fish


----------



## The Game (Aug 15, 2010)

i wanted butterfly fish, they sound so cool, its just the feeding the live foods and how i cant keep smaller fish with it that bugs me
arowanas can be pretty cool, its just that to me, they can be a bit boring after a while, just swimming left and right
i want to get OSCARS!!!


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

aros!!!!


----------



## Zeetrain (Oct 13, 2009)

Bichirs are pretty cool. Discus can have really nice colors. This also depends on how large of a tank you have or will get and how much youre willing to spend on fish.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Yep, Discus get my vote. I never tire of watching them.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

please keep in mind this thread is from 2007.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

LOL Didn't notice the old date but I just had to respond. TOADFISH. They have these at my LFS and they are the wierdest looking thing. They look like a rock. They're pretty boring though because they literally just sit there like a rock.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

onefish2fish said:


> please keep in mind this thread is from 2007.


Hey! Some of weren't around in 2007. And I know you know how I am, always having to throw my 2 cents around, lol. 
Your fish pick is??


----------



## DanMarion (Apr 13, 2010)

I second the vote for the FW stingray. I am thinking of putting one in my new 55.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

jeaninel said:


> LOL Didn't notice the old date but I just had to respond. TOADFISH. They have these at my LFS and they are the wierdest looking thing. They look like a rock. They're pretty boring though because they literally just sit there like a rock.



wow i want this reminds me of my sw stone fish....it goes whooosh and the prawns go missing :lol:


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey (Aug 4, 2010)

"Freshwater" Fog-eye Puffer


----------

